# Switching religions......



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm hoping for at least 10 wives in heaven.........


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

A virgin ain't a virgin because of her good looks. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

10 mother in laws shouldn't be your wish.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> 10 mother in laws shouldn't be your wish.


Are you saying you don't like your mother-in-law.......? :shock:


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahaha well I think I have to kill extra to get the wives without the inlaws.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

All you'll end up with is a bunch of Star Trek fanatics.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > 10 mother in laws shouldn't be your wish.
> ...


I love my MIL, just don't want 10.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

8) 

I figured as much, she sure adores you. Last time I talked to her about you I puked in my mouth........ :mrgreen:


----------



## digginfreek (Dec 5, 2007)

The punishment for polygamy was more in-laws.... some fellas got around it by marrying sisters. 

No, I'm not by any means promoting it... I wouldn't wish that on anyone


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

A few of us hunt'n buddies have started our own religion for the summertime and fall.
It is called "Church of The Pines".
Even have our sign etched into a rock at the edge of a clearing.
Some weekends the wives even come to our services.
And, we don't have to worry about extra mother-in-law's.
I can't say much about the polygamy.............my grandpa was born in Mexico in the colonies while great-grandpa was on a "work mission". :O•-:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> I'm hoping for at least 10 wives in heaven.........


Uhhh..... I am thinking 10 wives would be more like the other place 



> A few of us hunt'n buddies have started our own religion for the summertime and fall.
> It is called "Church of The Pines".
> Even have our sign etched into a rock at the edge of a clearing.


If us Mormons converted, would that mean we could get Sundays off and a 10 percent pay raise?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

longbow said:


> All you'll end up with is a bunch of Star Trek fanatics.


Just like this


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

-_O- -_O- -_O-


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Haha I love the Trekkies.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

bowgy,
You only get Sundays off and a 10% raise summer and fall.
We are actually a diverse group with 3 different real religions attending........... :mrgreen:
Anyone and everyone welcome !!!


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

2full said:


> bowgy,
> You only get Sundays off and a 10% raise summer and fall.
> We are actually a diverse group with 3 different real religions attending........... :mrgreen:
> Anyone and everyone welcome !!!


Do you serve wine at your meeting??


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

It's BYOB. If that's what you want. 
It's a personal choice, some do, some don't.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

munni said:


> Well, you are hopping at least 10 wives in heaven. but what work will take us in heaven? please tell me if you know.


According to many of the Shiite and Sunni, sacrificing ones own life in the "Wholy War" will do the trick. Personally I think the radicals would serve the Almighty much better if they would just jump off a cliff. Rolling down a sand dune doesn't count.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> munni said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you are hopping at least 10 wives in heaven. but what work will take us in heaven? please tell me if you know.
> ...


I think you are promised "virgins", but it doesn't specify gender so tread lightly. :lol:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Walk around and look at the old women who've never been married. There is usually a very obvious reason why they've never been with a man. No man wants to be with them, in this life or the next. They're virgins. Maybe that's what they'll get.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Hahaha..... true it never said gender...... effff


----------

